# A little bit of history



## youppi (Jun 4, 2016)

This is a document showing how DRI was built over years.
If you see mistakes or know other infos like when Hawaii, California and US Collection were created, when loyalty level has been created, when a resort has been affiliated/bought/sold, etc, please tell me. Thanks
View attachment A little bit of history.doc

https://www.facebook.com/groups/diamondresortsmembers/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DRIUSFriends/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/


----------

